# Newest lab draw



## Sourire00 (Apr 12, 2011)

old labs included
TSH 5.98 range: .40-4.5
T4 Free was 1.15 range: .8-1.8

Sooo here are my labs.... thoughts?

Thyroglobulin ABS <20 range: <20
Thyroglobulin 7.4 range: 2.0 -35.0 ng/mL
T3 uptake 30 range: 22-35%
T4 (Thyroxine) 7.7 range: 4.5-12.0 mcg/dL
TSH (3rd generation) 5.33 range: .40-4.50 mIU/L
T4 Free 1.06 range: .8-1.8 ng/dL
T3 total 115 range: 76-181 ng/dL
Thyroglobulin Antibodies <20 range: <20 IU/mL
Thyroid Peroxidase Antibodies 942 range: <35

Dr. says everything look "normal" but labs should be taken again in 3 months to determine if I have low thyroid...He said it needs to be documented over a few months to determine if I am indeed hypo, then he will prescribe meds. thoughts?
TIA


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sourire00 said:


> old labs included
> TSH 5.98 range: .40-4.5
> T4 Free was 1.15 range: .8-1.8
> 
> ...


Hi! On the old labs, you were hypo and on the recent labs you are hypo. How long does this guy expect you to suffer?

My personal opinion is that you need to go doctor shopping. Most of us feel best when our TSH is @ 1.0 or less.

And by the way, AACE recommends that TSH range be 0.3 to 3.0.

It also is not normal to have such high titers of TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies.)

Your doc is a scary dude.

TPO
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm

You are not the only one that has been treated w/disregard. That is why we are here to help you and others.

Please do let us know how you are doing and I hope you can find a good doc to help you.

You do not need an endo. A DO, GP, Internal Medicine........etc..


----------

